# Working Line GSDs- Exercise Needs



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

I currently don't own a GSD, but I'm hoping to get one soon when the timing is right. I'm drawn to the working lines because I really like intense dogs with drive. I got my lab puppy during college, and even though he's "just a lab" he has surprisingly more drive than most labs I've met through work (much more hyper-no focus). He's not really hyper, but I do a lot with him to wear him out. We got on at least 3 off leash walks per day (at least 45 mins each), usually he swims 1-2 times a day, spends time with me off leash in the horses field, basic training (I'm working on teaching him to get things out of the fridge - opening the door is successful!). We also go to training classes and play fetch. I make a point of bringing him to parks and down town to reinforce walking nicely on leash and socializing. I'm not a huge fan of dog parks since my dog isn't really crazy about them either. 

Once I move to Columbus for vet school  I'm planning on getting a membership to the local obedience club. I'm hoping to get Lucas doing some more advanced obedience and perhaps agility. 

I guess what I'm asking is ... would this be enough exercise and mental stimulation for a working line GSD? I'm really interested in them but curious as to how much more exercise they would need? 

Thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It depends on the dog. That's WAY more exercise than my working line girl gets a day, and she's just fine around the house. She's got a very good off switch though, she goes from very intense and ON - go go go, to flat out on the floor. I had her at a scent detection class yesterday and she was the only dog chomping at the bit to start the search, she was pulling and whining, totally into it. And at our first flyball class last weekend the trainer commented quietly to me that Halo is the only dog there with enough drive. In the restrained recalls she launched herself straight to me and tugged like a maniac. But after she gets up in the morning and eats breakfast she often puts herself back to bed - that's where she is right now!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's great that you are actively involved with doing things with your current dog and have done a fine job of socializing him. The deal with the workingline dogs is that they come with different exercise needs. Some would be happy with what you are doing and others, like mine, that wouldn't be enough and require longer stretches of faster paced exercise by jogging or biking, and even then, that only takes the edge off.

What caught my eye here is that you are going to be going to vet school. After having worked at the vet school, and still have ties there, you can forget having anywhere near that much spare time to spend doing things with your dog. Just about every vet student has a dog, but they are lower energy dogs that are happy just hanging out while their person studies.

I would seriously recommend you wait until you are settled in a job and a home after vet school before getting another dog. You are going to have a tough time finding enough time for your current dog during school as it is.


----------



## Zenny (May 19, 2011)

I think you have done remarkable with your lab. As a owner of both labs and "working-line" GSDs, I think I have to agree with what Elaine is saying. "Working-line" GSDs have alot of energy, WAY more energy than my high energy labs do. If they can't get that energy released it will show up in destructive ways - barking too much at the fence, the puppy getting in the trash, tearing up the house, etc. I know these all sound like discipline and puppy issues, but these really are issues that come when a dog needs more exercise. You are doing remarkable now, but being in vet school will take the time away from being able to give it the attention it needs and deserves. I think keep the lab, and when you are out of school, then get a GSD. Just my opinion.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

Elaine said:


> It's great that you are actively involved with doing things with your current dog and have done a fine job of socializing him. The deal with the workingline dogs is that they come with different exercise needs. Some would be happy with what you are doing and others, like mine, that wouldn't be enough and require longer stretches of faster paced exercise by jogging or biking, and even then, that only takes the edge off.
> 
> What caught my eye here is that you are going to be going to vet school. After having worked at the vet school, and still have ties there, you can forget having anywhere near that much spare time to spend doing things with your dog. Just about every vet student has a dog, but they are lower energy dogs that are happy just hanging out while their person studies.
> 
> I would seriously recommend you wait until you are settled in a job and a home after vet school before getting another dog. You are going to have a tough time finding enough time for your current dog during school as it is.


Thanks for your honest answer! I certainly don't plan on getting one anytime soon. It wouldn't be fair to the dog or me, but I'm interested in learning about the different working lines, etc. 

I'll also have to see how school goes. I've gotten a wide range of answers from current students about how much free time they have. Some seem to have a lot of free time and others seem completely swamped by work. Knowing what kind of student I am ... I'll probably be studying and overly busy. I also don't think my Lab is ready for a friend just yet. I'd like to see him go through a couple more years of obedience classes, etc. 

Thanks again! I appreciate it!


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

Zenny said:


> I think you have done remarkable with your lab. As a owner of both labs and "working-line" GSDs, I think I have to agree with what Elaine is saying. "Working-line" GSDs have alot of energy, WAY more energy than my high energy labs do. If they can't get that energy released it will show up in destructive ways - barking too much at the fence, the puppy getting in the trash, tearing up the house, etc. I know these all sound like discipline and puppy issues, but these really are issues that come when a dog needs more exercise. You are doing remarkable now, but being in vet school will take the time away from being able to give it the attention it needs and deserves. I think keep the lab, and when you are out of school, then get a GSD. Just my opinion.


Thanks for the comparison! It really helps. I agree- getting another dog before vet school would take away from the attention that my Lab gets now ... and that's only going to be harder to come by in school. I don't think I'd be able to raise a GSD during vet school the way I'd like to. I'm definitely opting to wait until afterwards, I'm just asking questions and learning about them for the time being.

Thanks again!


----------



## Zenny (May 19, 2011)

I think you are doing the right thing learning all you can now, and when you get your GSD you will be a great GSD owner. Good luck with school.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

There is a big difference between drive and energy. Your lab may have a lot of energy, but probably doesn't have the drive you'll find in some of the serious working lines out there. 

If you get a GSD with a lot of "drive", I hope you've got something planned to cater to that drive other than a lot of walks, swimming, and basic obedience.


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

MegansGrace said:


> We got on at least 3 off leash walks per day (at least 45 mins each), usually he swims 1-2 times a day, spends time with me off leash in the horses field, basic training (I'm working on teaching him to get things out of the fridge - opening the door is successful!). We also go to training classes and play fetch. I make a point of bringing him to parks and down town to reinforce walking nicely on leash and socializing. I'm not a huge fan of dog parks since my dog isn't really crazy about them either.


Karloff is a working line and needs a lot of exercise and play, but what you describe sounds more than sufficient. After you move to Columbus, check out the ravine in Whetstone Park. It's not a fenced-in dog park, just a nice wooded area with a creek where dogs frolic off leash (including many German Shepherds).


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

Fafhrd said:


> Karloff is a working line and needs a lot of exercise and play, but what you describe sounds more than sufficient. After you move to Columbus, check out the ravine in Whetstone Park. It's not a fenced-in dog park, just a nice wooded area with a creek where dogs frolic off leash (including many German Shepherds).


Awesome! Thanks for the suggestion. I'm a little worried about moving back into a city with the dog (even though we've done it before) - but it seems like there's lots of parks!


----------

